# AAAAAAHHH!!  KEDS!!!!!!



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 18, 2012)

I have raised sheep for quite a few years now, and always prided myself on having a clean herd! 
This spring, as we were shearing.....  KEDS!!!!!!  We came across at least one or more of these big, ugly, blood sucking bugs on almost all the sheep!!
Seeing as I have never had to deal with keds before, I am wondering, is shearing enough to get rid of them? Or do the sheep need to be treated with something?


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 18, 2012)

They need to be treated.  A good pour-on, like Ivomec will do it.


----------

